# Immunity to ability drain/damage and energy drain



## DumbPaladin (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, everyone.  I'm considering picking up a feat that will grant me temporary immunity to ability drain, ability damage, and energy drain for 1 minute per use (Sacred Vitality, from Libris Mortis), but I'm wondering if any of you know of items and/or spells that might be available to me (or my party) that will leave me without needing to take this feat?  I'm a sorcerer + paladin, but most of my spellcasting power comes from being a sorcerer.

Thanks ...


----------



## Wyvernhand (Jan 6, 2011)

The Death Ward property in the MIC is a +1 equiv that allows you to use an immediate action 1/day to negate a source of negative energy attack, be with Energy Drain, or Ability Damage (caused by negative energy such as a Wraith touch, but not a poison), or a [Death] effect.  Basically, immediate action Death Ward for 1 attack.  If you got it on your armor, animated shield, and bracers (per A&EG guidelines), you'd be protected from 3 attacks per day, although not all in the same round (due to the fact that you can't take more than 1 immediate action in a round).

BoED also has Soulfire, a +4 eqivalent that gives you permanent Death Ward.  Thats probably the best bang for your buck, but BoED is a commonly banned book, so YMMV.

Other than that, a few spells grant such immunity.  Death Ward, although that would be rough for an arcane caster, especially since I don't believe it appears on any domain lists (for Arcane Disciple).  Veil of Undeath is the other staple for counteracting this, as it gives you all of the traits of the Undead creature type, which includes immunity to Energy Drain and Ability Damage.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 6, 2011)

If you're happy about adapting from 2e, there's a 6th level spell, _Ghostgrail_, which does this. Lasts 1 round per level, and affects the creature touched. It has the side effect that it negates any special bonuses against undead on your part - the specific example given is a _Mace of Disruption_.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 6, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> Hey, everyone.  I'm considering picking up a feat that will grant me temporary immunity to ability drain, ability damage, and energy drain for 1 minute per use (Sacred Vitality, from Libris Mortis), but I'm wondering if any of you know of items and/or spells that might be available to me (or my party) that will leave me without needing to take this feat?  I'm a sorcerer + paladin, but most of my spellcasting power comes from being a sorcerer.
> 
> Thanks ...



You make me wish that I had my book present, and not with another DM, for I forget if that immunity is only for undead or all encompassing. Gah. 

A favored spell in a game I played in was Sheltered Vitality, which I know is in the Spell Compendium, but I forget if it has a different source or not. Sources say Libris Mortis, but I can't verify, so... *head desk*

In other news, there is the Binder which gets complete immunity from energy drain at level 13, and fast ability healing with a 1st Lvl Vestige it can bind (damage heals by round, drain by hour). Awesome.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob said:


> You make me wish that I had my book present, and not with another DM, for I forget if that immunity is only for undead or all encompassing. Gah.
> 
> A favored spell in a game I played in was Sheltered Vitality, which I know is in the Spell Compendium, but I forget if it has a different source or not. Sources say Libris Mortis, but I can't verify, so... *head desk*
> 
> In other news, there is the Binder which gets complete immunity from energy drain at level 13, and fast ability healing with a 1st Lvl Vestige it can bind (damage heals by round, drain by hour). Awesome.





I did remember about Sheltered Vitality, but it's Druid/Cleric ... my paladin casting level isn't high enough to cast it successfully off a scroll, and our party druid never seems to cast this on anyone.  It's already been suggested.  By a couple players. 

Sacred Vitality, from LM, doesn't seem to care about the source of your ability drain/damage or energy drain -- you have full immunity for 1 minute for 1 turn attempt.  It's not a bad feat, so I think I may actually take it for now, and hope down the road I can acquire some magical items that allow me to retrain this at some point.  It's too bad it isn't usable on others ...

I'm already CL 14, so something that takes numerous levels to get to isn't going to work: that's why I need an item or a spell I haven't already thought of.   Thanks.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 15, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> I'm already CL 14, so something that takes numerous levels to get to isn't going to work: that's why I need an item or a spell I haven't already thought of.   Thanks.



If all else, Limited Wish is your friend at all times, due to its ability to replicate any spell of 5th level or lower (and 6th lvl Sor/Wiz spells, but whatever). Don't know if you can learn it, but it's an idea. This late in the campaign, it's going to be rough from here on out.


----------



## smakko (Jan 18, 2011)

Here are some good items that can be found in the MIC, not sure how much cash flow your paladin has..


Choker of Life Protoection - 14K - Immed Action can negate up to 3 negative levels per day and offers a +2 Dodge bonus to AC vs undead attacks
Ring of negative Protection - 36K - continuous ignore 1d6 of damage from negative plane effects...Cannot gain negative levels
Bone Ring - 20K - continuous can negate up to three negative levels per day.
Talisman of Undying Fortitude - 8K - Swift, 2/day, gain undead traits for 3 rounds
Hope this helps


----------

